# Psych WPF



## psych (Nov 12, 2013)

Vincent Liszewski wins WPF Worlds! | Powerlifting Watch

Not as good of a meet as I wanted but it is what it is.

Squats were easy, wanted more.

Bench opened 585 but had a miss load threw me off. Got it the second time.  600 on 3rd but got a SHITTY hand off from the spotters (fuckin spotters! :sFi_annihilate Had Ed Coan hold the 600 in the middle like an upright row to help balance it for me, yes he is that strong!

Dead went 622 easy, 650 called on not locked out (suit is hard to push hips threw) thought I was there but not enough.  Tore hands open, ripped my shit open on both hands dropping my 3rd at 650.  

To all the young guys, shit happens at meets you don't plan on.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice job psych .  Keep kicken ass brutha.  ib..


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Psych thanks for posting up.Thanks also for Linking up powerlifting watch.
Looks like a cool site...  Thanks , T....


----------



## powders101 (Nov 13, 2013)

Damn impressive numbers!


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 13, 2013)

Beast


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 13, 2013)

Wow, no shame in those numbers bro! Freakin awesome, but I appreciate the transparency cuz it makes me feel better about my first meet.

Hawk


----------



## 3biglifts (Nov 14, 2013)

psych said:


> Vincent Liszewski wins WPF Worlds! | Powerlifting Watch
> 
> To all the young guys, shit happens at meets you don't plan on.



So you didn't plan on kicking ass? 

Seriously though, you put up some nice numbers there. I see that as a credit to the hard work you put into your training (mental and physical) to be able to have that kind of unexpected stuff happen and still come out on top.


----------



## psych (Nov 14, 2013)

3biglifts said:


> So you didn't plan on kicking ass?
> 
> Seriously though, you put up some nice numbers there. I see that as a credit to the hard work you put into your training (mental and physical) to be able to have that kind of unexpected stuff happen and still come out on top.



Training at Quads with Ed Coan, Emit, team gladiator, etc sets a high bar. Shit I know a few IPF CLEAN lifters who pull 750+ with broken fingers and no sleep from shift work. I know APF and WPO lifters who  bench 800+ with torn cuffs and pecs.  If I went in and missed my benches because of bad hand offs I would get lectured, yelled at, banished to the kiddie bench, and probaly shunned.......Quads Gym South Side, land of giants, and home of hardcore


----------

